# 1st Fire In Regency I2400



## JAmuso (Sep 21, 2008)

Had 1st fire last night.  Was very exciting!  What a difference between that and the fire place we replaced.  You can almost see the efficiency in action.  Even the flames in the stove were different than what was.  I burned 3 splits...enough to get the blower to kick on.  Room was very nice and warm.  I will get this hotter next time for breakin fire #2.  I am confident we'll be able to keep our home warm and save hundreds of gallons of oil this winter!  This forum really is great.  I have learned a ton and have enjoyed this experience!  In March I'll be screaming for warm weather - but right now - I'm pumped!


----------



## begreen (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice! You are going to love that stove come winter. Thanks for posting the shot of it burning.


----------



## N/A N/A (Sep 21, 2008)

Very nice for sure! You will be warm this winter. I to cannot wait to come home on a cold snowy day to wood heat. But I will also be ready for summer in short order.


----------



## High_Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful !!


----------



## JAmuso (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you!  Wife is already telling me it'll be too hot to watch TV in the room with the stove.  2 things - that may get her upstairs more (wink wink nudge nudge!) - plus it's going to bring me the next challenge.  That is moving the heat around.  I'm going to have a tower fan moving the cool air coming down the stairs into the room with the stove and then a small fan on the opposite corner of the room pushing warmer air out - towards the kitchen.  I think the set up will work - cause if the heat isnt moving good - that room is gonna be steamin!


----------



## titan (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice.My F.I.L. has the same insert.....I've seen his living room temperature @ 90*F on frigid winter days.Enjoy.


----------



## JAmuso (Sep 26, 2008)

wow 90.....that is a little more than I'm looking for but nice to know the stove can get there.  My second breakin fire - i brought the down stairs thremostat from 65-70 with 4 pieces of wood and the stove temp never got past 300.   So you know there is power and efficiency there.  Thanks for your feedback....


----------



## the_guad (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful setup!  A friend of mine just got the same stove installed a couple of days ago.  Did you get a screen door with your I2400?


----------



## pulldownclaw (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good!  That first winter burning is alot of fun.  Where did you get that stove board in front?  Are you gonna just roll with that during burn times and pull it up in the Summer, or are you working on a hearth extension?  Just curious, my setup is similar.....


----------



## JAmuso (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes...we did get the screen door to go with it....looks pretty good on there but we haven't had a fire with it on yet...maybe this weekend...my itch to burn is pretty strong right now!  As far as the set up - we got the hearth extender at the place we bought the stove from.   We put it under the couch when we're not burning.  We have no plans to extend it permanently.  Extending the hearth would create issues with the carpet we have in there.


----------

